# Für Handy Game die Sprache umschreiben?



## TeeKay (5. Mai 2004)

Moin, 
zunächst mal muß ich sagen das ich im wahrsten Sinne ein Anfänger bin, was Java angeht!
Also möcht ich mich schon im vorraus dafür entschuldigen falls ich hier ein bisschen Blödsinn verzettel!
Nun zum eigentlichen Thema! Im Prinzip geht´s nur darum, ich hab ein Samsung Handy(E710) und möchte das
Spiel Worms auf Deutsch für mein handy haben! Auf einer Seite(www.samsung-stuff.de) hab ich das endlich mal
als jar file zum runterladen gefunden! Und damit mein ich eins das auch wirklich auf meinem Handy funktioniert!
Nur hier ist der Haken bei der Sache, das Spiel is leider auf Spanisch oder so und damit komm ich überhaupt nich klar! Deswegen wollt ich mich mal dran versuchen das Spiel umzuschreiben allerdings ohne erfolg natürlich! Hab das jar File mal entpackt um zu sehn was für Files sich alles darin befinden! Das sind fast ausschließlich class-files, ein paar images und eine txt datei! In dieser TXT Datei stehen alle Wörter aufgelistet für das menü des Spiels! Dachte das Spiel ließt eventuell diese Datei aus um das menü zu erzeugen, also das ich einfach nur diese Wörter in deutsch umwandel! Das hab ich versucht und wieder ein jar file draus gemacht! Aber wenn ich versuch das runterzuladen kommt die meldung "Jad ist beschädigt"! Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen und mir sagen ob und wie´s möglich wäre die Sprache zu ändern? Würd mich sehr freuen wenn ich das irgendwann endlich mal auch auf´m Samsung Handy spielen kann!
Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## tomkruse (5. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Ich glaube das Problem ist einfach zu lösen:

Durch das rumwerkeln in der Jar-Datei hat sich wahrscheinlich deren Größe geändert. In der Jad-datei gibt es eine Zeile "MIDlet-Jar-Size" oder so ähnlich. Trag dort mal die neue Größe ein und dann sollte es klappen.

An irgendwelcher Groß-/Kleinschreibung solltest Du nach Möglichkeit auch nix ändern.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## TeeKay (6. Mai 2004)

Nun ja, was genau is denn die jad datei? Weil ne datei mit der endung ".jad" is ja nich drin in der jar datei! Jedenfalls nich wenn ich die entpackt hab! Oder is die versteckt? Wie gesagt hab nich wirklich ne ahnung von Java! Oder vielleicht mach ich´s ja auch mit nem falschen programm! Ich hab mir die jar datei runtergeladen, mit winrar entpackt, die txt ein wenig editiert und denn mit dem jarbuilder wieder zu ner ner jar gemacht! Die war aber immer nen tick größer als die ursprüngliche!


----------



## tomkruse (7. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Also Du hast geschrieben, daß Du die Fehlermeldung "Jad ist beschädigt" bekommst. Somit hast Du eine Jad-Datei. Oder wie kann sie sonst beschädigt sein. Ohne jad-Datei kannst Du ein MIDlet gar nicht auf's Handy runterladen, jedenfalls nicht per WAP.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## TeeKay (8. Mai 2004)

Ich will´s nochmal erklären! Also, für worms gibt´s nur die jar datei zum downloaden auf der Seite die ich meinte!
Und die hab ich denn per OTA-Script auf ner anderen Seite auf´m Server zwischengespeichert (damit nur die wap-kosten anfallen und man nich noch 3 oder 4? extra zahlen muß wie bei vodafone!) um sie dann per wap auf und über mein handy runterzuladen und zu installieren! Funzt auch alles super nur das ich dann worms auf spanisch hab! Das nützt mir natürlich nich viel! Also wollt ich VERSUCHEN das zu ändern! Wie hatt ich ja schon erwähnt! Nur ne jad Datei hab ich die ganze Zeit nich gehabt! Weil bei diesem OTA-Script brauch ich nur die jar um die auf´m server zwischenzuspeichern, das is ja im Grunde auch das auszuführende Programm! Nur nachdem ich alles verändert hatte und die einzelnen Dateien wieder per jarbuilder zu ner jar gepackt hatte kam das problem!
Nachdem ich die wieder auf´m server zwischengespeichert hatte um die per wap runterzuladen sagt mir das Handy "jad ist beschädigt"! Und wie gesagt, ich hatte die ganze zeit über nichts mit ner jad datei zu tun! Deswegen wundere ich mich ja immer das diese meldung kommt!


----------



## tomkruse (9. Mai 2004)

TeeKay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will´s nochmal erklären! Also, für worms gibt´s nur die jar datei zum downloaden auf der Seite die ich meinte!
> Und die hab ich denn per OTA-Script auf ner anderen Seite auf´m Server zwischengespeichert (damit nur die wap-kosten anfallen und man nich noch 3 oder 4? extra zahlen muß wie bei vodafone!) um sie dann per wap auf und über mein handy runterzuladen und zu installieren! Funzt auch alles super nur das ich dann worms auf spanisch hab! Das nützt mir natürlich nich viel! Also wollt ich VERSUCHEN das zu ändern! Wie hatt ich ja schon erwähnt! Nur ne jad Datei hab ich die ganze Zeit nich gehabt! Weil bei diesem OTA-Script brauch ich nur die jar um die auf´m server zwischenzuspeichern, das is ja im Grunde auch das auszuführende Programm! Nur nachdem ich alles verändert hatte und die einzelnen Dateien wieder per jarbuilder zu ner jar gepackt hatte kam das problem!
> Nachdem ich die wieder auf´m server zwischengespeichert hatte um die per wap runterzuladen sagt mir das Handy "jad ist beschädigt"! Und wie gesagt, ich hatte die ganze zeit über nichts mit ner jad datei zu tun! Deswegen wundere ich mich ja immer das diese meldung kommt!



Hi!

Ok, es geht also um eine illegale Raubkopie. 4 Euro sind ja auch tatsächlich sowas von viel. Wird Dich wahrscheinlichin den Ruin stürzen wenn Du das für das Spiel bezahlen mußt  :wink: 

Ok, läßt sich dann aber auch schwer sagen was sich da geändert hat und warum das jetzt nicht geht. Man müßte
wissen, wie die Jad-Datei aussieht, die dieses Script generiert, um den Fehler lokalisieren zu können.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## TeeKay (10. Mai 2004)

4 Euro haben oder nich haben! Eh alles teuer genug heutzutage!!!
Aber mich würd´s im Grunde ja garnich stören einmal 3 oder 4 Euro zu zahlen, weil Worms auf Deutsch wär´s mir wert! Nur leider hab ich das noch nirgendwo für Samsung handy´s gesehn und auch noch von niemandem gehört! Aber wenn du mir nen link schicken kannst wo ich das runterladen kann, dann immer her damit!
Beziehungsweise wenn hier jemand ein wenig Zeit und Spaß an der Sache hätte mal schnell ne deutsche Sprachausgabe zu schreiben oder jemand die nokia-version auf samsung(E710) umschreiben könnte, wär mir das auch paar Euro wert... :wink:


----------



## tomkruse (11. Mai 2004)

Sag bloß Du hast den source von dem Game? Anders könnte es nämlich kompliziert werden mit Umschreiben ...


----------



## TeeKay (12. Mai 2004)

Nee hab i leider net! Dacht wohl es is einfacher als es in wirklichkeit is! Denn muß i mich wohl damit abfinden das ich das nicht haben werde! Nich so bald jedenfalls! Vielleicht kommt´s ja noch irgendwann mal auch für mein Handy!
Trotzdem danke!  :cry:


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2004)

Hätteste Dich mal im Forum angemeldet, hätte ich Dir in einer privaten Nachricht noch ein Tippchen zu kommen lassen...


----------



## TeeKay (17. Mai 2004)

Is doch alles nachgeholt worden! Also nur zu, bin für alles dankbar!


----------



## Stefan1200 (21. Mai 2004)

Mit Glück kommt man mit decompilieren weiter...

Die JAD Datei ist unwichtig, wenn man die Jar Datei selbst aufs Handy spielen kann.
Die JAD Datei wird nur benötigt, um die Jar Datei aus dem Internet herunter zu laden.

(Zumindest ist es so bei Siemens Handys)


----------



## tomkruse (21. Mai 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Glück kommt man mit decompilieren weiter...
> 
> Die JAD Datei ist unwichtig, wenn man die Jar Datei selbst aufs Handy spielen kann.
> Die JAD Datei wird nur benötigt, um die Jar Datei aus dem Internet herunter zu laden.
> ...



Damit hast Du schon recht, aber es gibt eben viele Handys, bei denen ist es nur möglich, Java-MIDlets per Wap-Download draufzukriegen und auf keinem anderne Weg. Da braucht mandie jad-Datei dann schon. Auch gibt es Handys, bei denen gewisse Parameter in der Jad-Datei nötig sind, damit das MIDlet  überhaupt läuft. Sharp ist da so ein Fall.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Stefan1200 (24. Mai 2004)

tomkruse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Damit hast Du schon recht, aber es gibt eben viele Handys, bei denen ist es nur möglich, Java-MIDlets per Wap-Download draufzukriegen und auf keinem anderne Weg.



Davon habe ich auch gehört, finde ich grauenvoll. Da würde ich mir lieber ne gehackte Firmware draufspielen, als damit zu leben, ist doch Geldschneiderei sowas. Zum Glück hat das mein Siemens S55 nicht. Vom MC60 weiß ich auch, das man dort problemlos Jar Dateien draufmachen kann, auch ohne Jad.

Mit anderen Handys kenne ich mich noch nicht aus, da ich bisher mich nur mit dem S55 und MC60 beschäftigt habe.


----------



## TeeKay (24. Mai 2004)

Moin Leute,
hab mir ein entsprechendes Programm geholt zum Decompilieren, durch die Hilfe eines Eurer Mitglieder(danke nochmal)! Und wieder erwarten konnt man doch den Quelltext lesen! Und 3 jad dateien sind jetzt auch im verzeichnis!
Nur leider sehn die nich wie "normale" Jad-Dateien aus, also keine Sachen drin wie MIDlet jar size oder MIDlet name!
Sehn eigentlich aus wie class dateien mit anweisungen, schleifen usw...deswegen kann ich auch nirgendwo wie jar größe ändern! Außerdem bin ich mir immer noch ziemlich sicher das die txt ausgelesen wird oder interpretiere ich die Zeile "InputStream inputstream = class1.getResourceAsStream("/iso-8859-1.txt");" falsch??? Also falls sich das mal jemand anschauen will, der link zum runterladen der Jar Datei is ( http://www.floogley.co.uk/download/download.php?id=229 )!


----------



## Stefan1200 (24. Mai 2004)

TeeKay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und 3 jad dateien sind jetzt auch im verzeichnis!
> Nur leider sehn die nich wie "normale" Jad-Dateien aus, also keine Sachen drin wie MIDlet jar size oder MIDlet name!
> Sehn eigentlich aus wie class dateien mit anweisungen, schleifen usw...deswegen kann ich auch nirgendwo wie jar größe ändern!



Der Decompiler, der im übrigen auch *jad* heißt, decompiliert die class dateien, erstellt also den sourcecode.
Und der Decompiler gibt den Dateinamen die Endung jad. Es sind aber normale .java Dateien. Bitte verwechsel es nicht mit den Jad Dateien, die bei Handy Programmen der jar Datei beiliegen.


----------



## TeeKay (25. Mai 2004)

Das glaub ich auch alles! Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich nich wirklich aus mit java! Aber wie komm ich jetzt weiter zu meinem Ziel? Kann ja nich einfach was verändern in der Jar, weil das ergebnis immer das selbe zu sein scheint! Die Jad, die ich nich habe, ist beschädigt! Und nun??? Das kann doch nich sooo schwer sein... :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2004)

Die Jad-Dateien die vom Decompiler erstellt werden sind so eine Art temporäre Datei und haben nichts (außer der Namensgleichheit) mit der Jad-Datei zu tun, die auf ein Handy geladen werden können/müssen.
Auf welche Art kannst Du denn Java-Midlets auf Dein Handy laden?


----------



## TeeKay (25. Mai 2004)

na wie gesagt, bisher hab ich mir die java games und applikationen immer als jar runtergeladen(auf meinen PC), die auf´m wap-fähigen server zwischengespeichert( OTA SCRIPT --> http://www.community24.net/ota.php) und denn per wap übers handy runtergeladen...


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2004)

Ich habe mir mal diese Seite angesehen.


> I.d.R läd man sich Java-MIDlets als *.zip-Datei herunter. Zu einem MIDlet gehören immer
> 2 Dateien, und zwar eine *.jar und eine *.jad. Für das unser OTA-Script benötigen sie aber
> nur die JAR-Datei, da sie das eigentliche Programm enthält.


Und wenn Du nur die jar-Datei hoch lädst und mit Deinem Handy das Midlet dann herunter lädst geht das?
Und ein modifiziertes jar-file hast Du auch schon mal probiert? Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Datei "iso-8859-1.txt" ausgelesen wird.


----------



## TeeKay (25. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich mir das  original spiel sauge(also nur die jar, weil mehr gibts leider nich zum runterladen bei www.floogley.co.uk), die denn per OTA Script zwischenspeicher und das MIDlet über wap auf´s handy lad läuft das spiel! Aber sobald ich irgendwas in der jar verändere und die wieder über wap runterladen will kommt die meldung JAD ist beschädigt! Aber wenigstens stimmt mir schon mal einer zu das ich mit der txt recht haben könnte... 
Nur leider bringt mich das auch noch net so recht vorran.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2004)

Wenn Du schon probiert hast, das txt-File umzuschreiben, hast Du vielleicht einen Fehler bei der Erstellung der jar-Datei gemacht.


----------



## TeeKay (25. Mai 2004)

ja die vermutung hat ich ja auch schon! Wie gesagt hab das ja immer mit dem jarbuilder gemacht und da hat er mir immer schon beim start einen fehler angezeigt, ging aber trotzdem alles und er hat auch immer ne jar erstellt! Hab aber gesehn mit dem DJ Decompiler müsst das auch gehn, unter tools nich war? Aber muß ich dabei auf irgendwas achten? Muß ich bei ner bestimmten checkbox nen häkchen machen? Was hat es mit dem manifest auf sich? Allgemein worauf muß man achten wenn man ne jar erzeugt?

P.S. Hab grad mal versucht mit dem decompiler ein jar archiv zu erzeugen! hat auch geklappt nur krieg ich keine verzeichnisse mit in die jar! Denn in der originalen sind welche drin wo wiederrum auch class dateien drin sind! Wie krieg ich die verzeichnisstruktur übernommen???


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2004)

Du kannst das auch ganz einfach auf der Konsole (Eingabeaufforderung) erledigen:

```
jar cfvm JarName.jar Manifest.txt *.*
```
Damit wird eine jar-Datei erzeugt, die alle im Verzeichnis und dessen Unterverzeichnissen enthaltene Dateien, egal welchen Formates samt Verzeichnisstruktur enthält.
Du kannst diesen Befehl auch in eine Batchdatei schreiben, die im Rootverzeichnis des Projektes gespeichert wird.
Die Manifest-Datei ist eine reine ASCII-Textdatei. Diese wird z.B. zum Erstellen von ausführbaren jar-Archiven benötigt. Manchmal speichert sie auch galube ich Prüfsummen des Projektes ab.
In der Manifest.txt brauchen dafür nur zwei Zeilen eingefügt werden, die jeweils mit einem Zeilenumbruch (Entertaste) beendet werden müssen. 

```
CLASS-PATH: .
MAIN-CLASS: StartKlasse
```


----------



## TeeKay (27. Mai 2004)

habs jetzt geschafft, naja zum teil zumindest! Also die txt konnt ich erfolgreich editieren und wieder zurück in die jar bringen! und wenn ich´s auf´m handy runterladen und installieren will klappt auch alles! kriegs auch gestartet, soll heißen ich komm sogar ins menü! Stehn jetzt auch deutsche wörter drin! aber richtig ins spiel komm i net rein! dacht vorher ich komm nich rein weil das menü auf spanisch war und ich nicht wußte was ich genau drücken muß aber hab mich jetzt mal komplett durchgeklickt und ich komm trotzdem nich bis zum spielen! Aber warum? Hatt jemand ein t610 und worms da drauf? Würd gern mal wissen ob man zum starten des spiels ne taste auf´m t610 drücken muß die auf´m e710 garnich vorhanden is? Weil denn könnt man das bestimmt auch auf ne neue taste legen! Nur weiß ich nich wo ich dafür gucken muß...:-(
Das will einfach nich klappen. Werd noch verrückt!


----------

